# Ranchera Music



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

My favorite Mexico forums have dried up due to the lack of travel and I miss my yearly sojourn to Guanajuato. So to keep up my spirit I've started listening to Mariachi and Ranchera music. I really don't understand the difference but may prefer ranchera. I've listened to some of the older artists on Youtube like Jorge Negrete, Jose Jimenez, and Vincente Fernandez but I think I would prefer more festive country music instead of the older traditional love songs. 

Recommendations please.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

I notice you weren’t overwhelmed with recommendations; I’ll offer a possibility. Have you listened to Bronco? It might be a little bit too pop-ish for some tastes, but if you spend a moment sorting through it, some of it is pretty listenable.


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

*Ranchera*



Bodega said:


> I notice you weren’t overwhelmed with recommendations; I’ll offer a possibility. Have you listened to Bronco? It might be a little bit too pop-ish for some tastes, but if you spend a moment sorting through it, some of it is pretty listenable.


Bodega
Thanks for responding. I listed to a few Bronco songs this morning and some are what I like. I'll have to see what I can find on CD. My truck radio is somewhat antiquated so it's CD or cassette for me.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Have you tried Los Tigres Del Norte.


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

Bobbyb said:


> Have you tried Los Tigres Del Norte.


Yes, I do have a CD of their's. They are pretty good. I wonder if there are classics that I would enjoy. I don't mean classical or old-school, but a group that's retained it popularity over the years. As I mentioned before I think I like Ranchera more than Mariachi.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I’m presuming you have searched “Música Ranchera” on YouTube. Lots to explore. Some that you do not mention include Antonio Aguilar, his son Pepe Aguilar, and I personally love the music of his granddaughter, Angela Aguilar. She’s only 17 years old, but has a great voice and stage presence, and often wears beautiful and elaborate traditional Mexican outfits. There’s Jenni Rivera, Ana Gabriel, Rocio Dúrcal. And of course, the one and only Juan Gabriel, whose musical compositions encompass and blend many styles, including ranchera.
Given the recent celebration of Day of the Dead, here is Angela Aguilar with La Llorona.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

And I know you are asking about Ranchera, but how about a little Mexican cumbia with Los Angeles Azules. Here they are with my favourite singer-songwriter ever, Natalia Lafourcade, on a beach in Yucatán. I, too, am missing my trips to Mexico this year, which nourish my soul. If I didn’t have to continue working, I would be at our house in Tepoztlán...


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

And one more, Los Angeles Azules with Soledad, an Argentine singer. Not Ranchera, but fun to watch and listen to.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

And here’s some solid ranchera music with Pepe Aguilar, his son Leonardo, daughter Angela, and cousin Guadalupe Pineda, another well known Mexican singer. I love the dresses!


----------

